# Benny's All Dressed Up!



## Dave (May 25, 2009)

Just in time for Halloween, Benny's getting all dressed up. He tried on his costume yesterday.










Needless to say, I don't think he appreciated wearing such a girly costume very much. We enjoyed it though!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

lol he should think humself lucky my friend dresses his boy cocker in a white tutu winggs and a tiara lol


----------



## CutieCocoaCockapoo (Jan 1, 2010)

lol Benny looks too cute!!
Kendal, it's funny you mention that, my mom had said she saw a "really cute tutu" and wanted to get it for Cocoa for Halloween, but I didn't want her to, as some people mistake him for a girl as it is! lol


----------



## Jesarie (Sep 9, 2010)

I know exactly what you mean! People assume Axle is a girl too, and I am like "No, he is just EXTREMELY pretty!" lol


----------



## CutieCocoaCockapoo (Jan 1, 2010)

lol I agree! It's probably because he's my dog & I know he's a boy, but whenever someone asks if he's a girl, I think, "How could you mistake him for a girl?!" lol


----------

